# Windows 7 Firewire Driver



## happycranker (Mar 14, 2011)

I have a Windows 7 machine and I connect my DROBO via firewire, but it has not worked very reliably from the start and sometimes completely locks up the data transfer, so that I have to reset the drive to get it to work again!

Anyone else seen this problem?

I have switched back to using USB2 and it is working fine, so I guess the driver is at fault, I have updated the DROBE firmware and desktop application to the current versions, but the drive is the old original model.


----------



## jid9p80vph (Mar 14, 2011)

Peter, I had the same issue with my Drobo 2 on Win7/64. Try installing the Unibrain firewire drivers (http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/www.unibrain.comhttp://www.unibrain.com/download/download.asp), that solved the problem for me.


----------



## happycranker (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks Marc, I did see that alternative driver on the Drobo web site, but there seemed to be some doubt as to its effectiveness. Glad to hear it worked for you, I will give it a try.

Cheers.


----------

